# trouble with .wbp extension for Webbuilder



## DoubleVision (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi. I am looking into trying a WSIWYG WebBuilder that uses templates that apparently use an extension format called .wbp and I can't get the templates to open in my system. I run Win XP/I.E. version 6. Does anyone have experience with this problem and what do I do to get it fixed? I wondered if there was some setting I need to change in the system, but not going to fool around with settings without advice from someone with knowledge. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DoubleVision (Oct 7, 2005)

*Oops..nevermind*

 I was doing something wrong and won't need any further advice. I feel silly! I guess I should knock off for the night as I obviously am too tired to see when something is my fault!


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Good Luck and Good Night !! :grin:


----------

